# remote disconnect of service using solid state contactors?



## gehadi (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi I am trying to remotely disconnect a 200 amp service using power io solid state contactors, after a lot of head ache getting them to recognise each other in regards to phase crossing and when to turn on etc. I had it working about one week and one of the contactors doesnt want to work any longer, is there a better way to remotely disconnect this panel? other ideas?
I am using Power-IO DAA-6V100 contactors


----------

